# Good Abandoned Places To Fly a Drone? (South-East)



## frisboo (Jan 14, 2021)

So I fly my drone at a lot of different places but cannot think of anywhere good to fly that is abandoned.

Has anyone got any suggestions for abandoned places to fly in the South-East? I flew over the cement works in Shoreham which looked pretty cool, nice eerie vibe but there wasn’t enough to make a nice video to showcase it.

Reply with suggestions, I’ll try to film them and make a compilation?


----------



## Sternerz (Jul 30, 2021)

Aldermaston Hotel if you dare! Its next to A W E and the MOD police are hot on it there. I was arrested onsite but found NFA 7hours later!
But a truly amazing place one of the best i have ever visited. All the best!


----------



## night crawler (Jul 30, 2021)

Sternerz said:


> Aldermaston Hotel if you dare! Its next to A W E and the MOD police are hot on it there. I was arrested onsite but found NFA 7hours later!
> But a truly amazing place one of the best i have ever visited. All the best!


Aren't you lucky your in 2021 20 odd years ago you would have been arrested for spying and stuck there a lot longer, it's one of the few places in the UK where the police carry guns


----------



## DarkHorse (Jul 31, 2021)

How about Cocking limeworks?


----------



## Roderick (Aug 6, 2021)

The best places have the silliest signs


----------



## Hayman (Aug 6, 2021)

Roderick said:


> The best places have the silliest signsView attachment 512829


Bring on the Daleks. Any drones will be EXTERMINATED!


----------



## night crawler (Aug 6, 2021)

Roderick said:


> The best places have the silliest signsView attachment 512829


Why is it silly, you could well be disturbing wildlife and nesting birds and scaring the sheep. Don't tell me you let you dog roam free there as well so they can chase sheep


----------



## Hayman (Aug 7, 2021)

night crawler said:


> Why is it silly, you could well be disturbing wildlife and nesting birds and scaring the sheep. Don't tell me you let you dog roam free there as well so they can chase sheep


Apples and pears? Where there are public footpaths through woods teeming with birds and across farmers' fields using for grazing, should walkers be banned? A drone would less intrusive than a bird of prey.


----------



## night crawler (Aug 7, 2021)

Hayman said:


> Apples and pears? Where there are public footpaths through woods teeming with birds and across farmers' fields using for grazing, should walkers be banned? A drone would less intrusive than a bird of prey.


Footpaths have been around for hundreds of years, you can trace them back on OS maps the problem with drones are people find them intrusive and there are way too many stupid operators and kids playing with them around. They should be licences and people taught to fly them properly. Mind you a drone flying around near birds of prey become just that prey because I've seem vid's of them being taken out by them. BTW if a farmer chases you off for useing one over his property and land he is only looking out for his farm because of the thefts that go on, for all he knows you could be scoping out his farm. Can you blame them for getting shitty


----------



## Hayman (Aug 8, 2021)

night crawler said:


> Footpaths have been around for hundreds of years, you can trace them back on OS maps the problem with drones are people find them intrusive and there are way too many stupid operators and kids playing with them around. They should be licences and people taught to fly them properly. Mind you a drone flying around near birds of prey become just that prey because I've seem vid's of them being taken out by them. BTW if a farmer chases you off for useing one over his property and land he is only looking out for his farm because of the thefts that go on, for all he knows you could be scoping out his farm. Can you blame them for getting shitty


I'd better not take a mobile phone when walking along a public footpath that crosses a field in case a farmer thinks I am taking pictures in preparation for a robbery. I see the latest transport fad - electric scooters - is being used by thieves to silently drive into farmyards, searching for anything to steal; and possibly to set fire to barns, etc. When people have been killed by errant cyclists and at least one person by an electric scooter rider, licensing drones is a long way off. A hundred years ago police forces were bemoaning criminals using that new fad - the motor car.


----------



## night crawler (Aug 8, 2021)

Hayman said:


> I'd better not take a mobile phone when walking along a public footpath that crosses a field in case a farmer thinks I am taking pictures in preparation for a robbery. I see the latest transport fad - electric scooters - is being used by thieves to silently drive into farmyards, searching for anything to steal; and possibly to set fire to barns, etc. When people have been killed by errant cyclists and at least one person by an electric scooter rider, licensing drones is a long way off. A hundred years ago police forces were bemoaning criminals using that new fad - the motor car.


There' not problem taking photos but I do know farmers ake people why they are taking photos of their property. I clocked a couple of little scrotes riding their bike from our village, they had set a barn on fire. As I got to where it was by the road, I told the poice which way they were heading but the little buggers got away. I suppose that is why people have security cameras around their house now. I don't have a problem with drones used correctly but you know there are a few idiots around that don't know what they are doing with them


----------



## Hayman (Aug 9, 2021)

night crawler said:


> There' not problem taking photos but I do know farmers ake people why they are taking photos of their property. I clocked a couple of little scrotes riding their bike from our village, they had set a barn on fire. As I got to where it was by the road, I told the poice which way they were heading but the little buggers got away. I suppose that is why people have security cameras around their house now. I don't have a problem with drones used correctly but you know there are a few idiots around that don't know what they are doing with them


I agree fully with what you say. But when a chap got six months in prison just for freeclimbing the Shard, when thieves with scores of convictions still do not get banged up, the police, the CPS and the courts have lost all reason. Had the police caught the arsonists, some lawyer would have got them a few hours of sweeping up leaves.


----------



## Rollo5014 (Aug 9, 2021)

Hayman said:


> I'd better not take a mobile phone when walking along a public footpath that crosses a field in case a farmer thinks I am taking pictures in preparation for a robbery. I see the latest transport fad - electric scooters - is being used by thieves to silently drive into farmyards, searching for anything to steal; and possibly to set fire to barns, etc. When people have been killed by errant cyclists and at least one person by an electric scooter rider, licensing drones is a long way off. A hundred years ago police forces were bemoaning criminals using that new fad - the motor car.


Although drones don't have to be licensed, if I understand the rules correctly the operator has to be licensed by the CAA if the drone weighs between 250 g and 25 kg. The rules look to be a bit of a minefield and are changing regularly .


----------



## Roderick (Aug 10, 2021)

night crawler said:


> Footpaths have been around for hundreds of years, you can trace them back on OS maps the problem with drones are people find them intrusive and there are way too many stupid operators and kids playing with them around. They should be licences and people taught to fly them properly. Mind you a drone flying around near birds of prey become just that prey because I've seem vid's of them being taken out by them. BTW if a farmer chases you off for useing one over his property and land he is only looking out for his farm because of the thefts that go on, for all he knows you could be scoping out his farm. Can you blame them for getting shitty


Farm equipment thieves have been using google earth/sat view since it came on-line to "scope out" things to pinch and find access routs,. They don't need drones. Even less when "live view" comes on line with the new LEO satellites. When I was at this particular site in Scotland a few weeks ago there were only a few sheep and a couple of walkers to annoy, the wild life would find the noisy bikers and boy racers with deliberately noisy exhausts a lot more intrusive than a distant whirring. It's not as though the drones are petrol engined R/C planes. I've lived in the peak district for many years from where there is lots of drone footage on youtube . I do a lot of walking in remote parts and I can't actually remember ever being annoyed by a drone though I have been nearly run over by mountain bikers and deafened by motor bikers (though the off road motor ones have at least always been polite to me). However, I will defend your right to hold your opinion even though on this occasion I don't fully agree with it, and no I don't own a drone myself.


----------



## Hayman (Aug 10, 2021)

Roderick said:


> Farm equipment thieves have been using google earth/sat view since it came on-line to "scope out" things to pinch and find access routs,. They don't need drones. Even less when "live view" comes on line with the new LEO satellites. When I was at this particular site in Scotland a few weeks ago there were only a few sheep and a couple of walkers to annoy, the wild life would find the noisy bikers and boy racers with deliberately noisy exhausts a lot more intrusive than a distant whirring. It's not as though the drones are petrol engined R/C planes. I've lived in the peak district for many years from where there is lots of drone footage on youtube . I do a lot of walking in remote parts and I can't actually remember ever being annoyed by a drone though I have been nearly run over by mountain bikers and deafened by motor bikers (though the off road motor ones have at least always been polite to me). However, I will defend your right to hold your opinion even though on this occasion I don't fully agree with it, and no I don't own a drone myself.


When I was a child, my step-father built and flew control-line model aircraft. Once a week at the local rec (recreation ground), he and others (grown men and boys) would spend hours watching their ED46 powered balsa and tissue models fly round and round and round and....... Years later he had moved on to three foot long model yachts, with radio control for the sails and rudder. At least they made no noise.


----------



## night crawler (Aug 10, 2021)

Roderick said:


> Farm equipment thieves have been using google earth/sat view since it came on-line to "scope out" things to pinch and find access routs,. They don't need drones. Even less when "live view" comes on line with the new LEO satellites. When I was at this particular site in Scotland a few weeks ago there were only a few sheep and a couple of walkers to annoy, the wild life would find the noisy bikers and boy racers with deliberately noisy exhausts a lot more intrusive than a distant whirring. It's not as though the drones are petrol engined R/C planes. I've lived in the peak district for many years from where there is lots of drone footage on youtube . I do a lot of walking in remote parts and I can't actually remember ever being annoyed by a drone though I have been nearly run over by mountain bikers and deafened by motor bikers (though the off road motor ones have at least always been polite to me). However, I will defend your right to hold your opinion even though on this occasion I don't fully agree with it, and no I don't own a drone myself.


Don't start me on bikers they seem to be a law unto themselves theyseem toforget there is a bell on their handlebars and if there is not I always though it was law to have one.


----------



## Wrench (Aug 10, 2021)

night crawler said:


> Don't start me on bikers they seem to be a law unto themselves theyseem toforget there is a bell on their handlebars and if there is not I always though it was law to have one.


----------

